# 8 month old stopped smiling, never interacts



## Mazzy

Curious...is it normal for babies to go through a phase at about 7-8 months where they stop smiling at mom? My boy used to smile occasionally, not a lot. For the past 2-3 weeks he seems so serious, almost angry. I've posted before that he will yell a lot and growls when he is mad or wants something. Seems like our only interaction now is him yelling at me. I'm trying to teach him that "Up-up" is associated with getting picked up, but he doesn't seem to understand. He never interacts when I try to read to him. He doesn't wave or clap or do anything social. He doesn't babble, but he did for about a week when he was 5 months old.

At about a month old we thought he was some kind of super genius because he would repeat us - saying hello when we would say hello, even in front of family. But, since then he NEVER imitates us in any way. I will try to play with him and interact, but he just ignores me and plays with the toys, and is more intested in the stuff around him. I sometimes feel like I'm still dealing with a 2 month old rather than a baby that is nearing the 1 year mark.

He never hugs, kisses, does the little baby dance to music or respond to things in an emotive way...he seems almost robotic most of the time. Has always been this way. The only emotions are anger, fear, and very rarely did he ever laugh/smile, and now I never see this at all.

Is this typical?

Also, just a random question...in What to Expect the First Year it says to brush his first teeth...how? He chews on the finger brush I use and his tongue gets in the way...

Thanks!


----------



## Mazzy

Please respond...


----------



## xsarahxxannx

Don't want to read and run.. but I don't have the answer. My son is only 5 months old. I visit the babycenter.com website frequently to check my son against milestones and such, maybe that could help?


----------



## VeryHopeful

I'm not sure if it's normal but I was this way when I was a baby. It scared my parents to death. The good news is, I grew out of it. Good luck xx


----------



## lewood88

my nephew was kinda the same hes 21 now he was a quite kid never heard a peep out of him, maybe hes a quiet little guy? do you let him interact with other babies his age? maybe going to baby groups mite break him out of it if hes with other babies, they start forming a personality some have really happy babies some have needy babies and some have quiet babies..... im sure hes fine chick just he might be going through a phase and will snapp out of it my nephew did he has his moment where hes quiet but i think thats just how he is:hugs:


----------



## lewood88

oh i forgot to say too does he look up at you when you talk or do you find you have to get his attention by moveing or waving your hands about??


----------



## whistle

Hey, not sure what's normal and what's not. My 15 month old is just coming up to one year old corrected age. He doesn't understand words like up-up. He claps but doesn't wave. He doesn't imitate us. He doesn't hug, kiss or dance and has never been able to copy words like hello. He doesn't smile as much as other babies, but you can tell he's happy.

I wouldn't worry about a lot of the stuff you mention because he seems a little young, but I would want to ask a doctor if he never babbles and never seems happy/always angry, just because I would want to check on speech and on whether he was uncomfortable in anyway that made him annoyed. When you say he doesn't babble, does he coo or make any noises at all? I wasn't sure what counted as babbling till someone described his little noises as babbling.


----------



## Mazzy

Thank you all so much for responding.

My son is in daycare about 8 hours per day while I work, so he's around other kids a lot. He's been quite socialized from the first day, a lot of adults and kids, perhaps too many. Maybe he needs alone time...lol...After work, I spend as much time as I can with him and play with him every single day.

If I call his name, sometimes at first he will look up, but then he immediately sees me and ignores anything after that. No sustained attention. Sometimes he doesn't even answer me when I say his name. But, he definitely knows to respond to his name, so that's good. Usually when I talk to him, he ignores me...if I try to read him a book, it's impossible because he's always exploring objects or if he's in bed, he's screaming his head off.

He is really good about eating his meals, but even then, he's got to be occupied and I sometimes have trouble getting his attention. Once I do, he will open his mouth wide like a "good little boy" and in goes the spoon. He also eats finger foods, holds his own bottle, and will drink from a sippy cup sometimes, although he usually just likes to eat the spout itself. He's very close to crawling and does the plank thing and can sit back up, but doesn't cruise or stand. I can sort of hold him up and have him put his hands on a surface about his height and he will stand there, but he's very wobbly.

I did mention to the doctor the other day that he doesn't really babble...no consonants for the most part. He growled in front of the doctor, and he said that was his way of communicating that it was normal for his age to do that, but _I've_ never heard other babies do it. Occasionally he will whisper ra-ra-ra under his breath when he's really fussy/tired, but again, that's very rare, and only when I know he is about to be upset. When he's crying or yelling, he will sometimes say ma-ma-ma-ma, which he has pretty much done from the day he was born, so I can't say he is calling for me or has learned a new consonant...lol... He has never said da-da-da or any other consonant sounds.

He gets so focused on objects that even if I wave and jump around like an idiot, he will ignore me.

I guess I'm just really upset because there seems to be no positive feedback from him.

I've decided I'm going to ask the daycare if I can sit in for a couple of hours sometime next week just to see how he interacts with other kids and the daycare folks during the day. Hopefully this will give me some insight.


----------



## Zou

Sorry I don't have much to add/advice but just because LOs don't do things doesn't necessarily mean they can't. Our LO started clapping at about 7.5 months and did it non-stop for like 2 weeks and whenever you said clap he did it. Now he's 9 months and very rarely claps but I know he can do it, it's just like he can't be bothered! So maybe it's the same for your LO, he can do all these things but he just prefers not to/finds playing with his toys more interesting etc.


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry to hear you're worried. :( Others are right of course, chances are he's perfectly fine. But you're the mommy and if you're at all worried, I'd get him checked out by a specialist. If he does need a little extra help with his social development then the sooner you find out the better. And of course hopefully it'll be nothing and you'll have official confirmation that he's right on track!


----------



## Preggies

my babies all went through phases where they didn't want anything to do with me. I couldn't even bother to teach them anything because they would just get mad at everything. No interest in toys, trying to say words or having me show them things. They came out of it later on. Sometimes when babies don't know how to express what they are thinking it makes them irritable. They can't communicate and they know it so they don't even bother to try. I wouldn't worry too much yet. It probably is a phase.


----------



## PAgal

I don't mean to alarm you but after all, you are on here seeking advice...it really doesn't seem normal to me. Like the ladies above say, it could just be a phase or something, but from the babies I know his lack of emotion/joy just doesn't seem normal. I would schedule a consult with a doc just for reassurance, since it sounds like you really need a doc's advice/opinion. 

Also, since he is at daycare often, maybe something/someone there is causing him some stress? The daycare would honestly be my first suspicion if your baby is not acting normally, they have so much contact with him. You could try changing daycares and see if there is a difference in him? Just some thoughts, I wish you both the best, keep us posted.


----------



## liz1985

Hey, have you spoke to the nursery? Are you in the uk? I work in a nursery and all English nurseries have to follow the EYFS curriculum. This shows different milestones that children should be reaching at different ages, however their is a wide cross over in the age groups as we know babies all develop differently. They should be keeping observations on your LO and making a record of whether they are meeting their milestones. 

Start with nursery, ask to look at the files and compare with what's happening at home. Talk to them about your worries. At our nursey we have a pre school inclusion team who can come on and asses a child if their are concerns.

You could also request a home visit from HV to asses LO in own enviroment. 

I am not saying there is anything to worry about with your LO it's impossible to say when you don't know them personally but it can't do any harm to seek a second opinion from a professional and put your mind at rest x


----------



## stickylizard

It could be normal. The only experience I have ever had with this type of early behaviour is with my nephew who is mildly autistic. It was only my sister and close family who could see a difference between him and other babies, including his 2 yr younger brother. It took until he was 5 for them to assess him, reluctantly. He is a fantastic happy 9 yr old. It could COULD be this. Have a little Google ONLY into proper autism or aspergers websites, if you think this is a possibility then don't freak out because your baby is healthy and normal and like I said, autistic children are unique and amazing (just like all babies!)

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Melissa_M

I know several autistic children and it does sound like he might be showing signs....especially the not making eye-contact/ignoring. Autism is very common nowadays and there is a broad spectrum. Worth mentioning to your doctor because I've heard that early treatment is HUGE. 
BUT what he is going through could be "just a phase" too! Mommy knows best and just the fact that you're posting this makes me think that your radar has gone up. Trust your instincts and follow up with a professional :hugs:


----------



## Chrisj650

Hello there ! I know this thread is old but I was hoping for an update and a positive outcome. I'm currently in the same position. I have a 9 month old DD and seems to be a serious baby. She does laugh and smile but only if you are shaking your head or making weird noises. If I just simply smile at her she won't smile back. Eye contact is not the best either. She does turn more then half the time I call her name but sometimes she is so occupied in her toy to turn around. She does babble a lot says dada baba.. She sounds a lot like your lo so I was hoping for an update to see what has happen since then. thank you


----------



## Meg26

I am also interested to find out how you all are doing :)


----------

